# Merlin Character WIP



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi everyone. I thought I'd share this character I'm drawing of my HMPK Merlin. The sketch (hidden), outline and base colors took me about an hour on my iPad. I will be posting updates as I continue to work on this.

Let me know what you think. Enjoy!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow you very good o-o it so cute i wish i had something like that for a couple of my bettas >w<


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

aww that is soo cute !! .. his hat needs some magical stars .. and maybe some bubbles that he's starring at .. hehe!!


----------

